

Show HN: Standing Queries about the World - tectonic
http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2014/03/17/know-when-the-world-changes-with-huginn

======
tectonic
The project is on GitHub at
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

You can also use Huginn to automate many other processes. It's basically an
open source IFTTT.

I also learned recently that it's being used at the New York Times:
[https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/open-source-
bot-f...](https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/open-source-bot-factory)

Here is another article about how to use Huginn to send you weather alerts:
[http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2014/01/12/never-
forget-y...](http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2014/01/12/never-forget-your-
umbrella-again-with-huginn)

------
jblow
It's a neat idea, but by way of honest feedback my eyes started glazing over
at "create this agent and that agent", and it became clear I don't want to add
this complication to my life.

I think this would be vastly more interesting to many more people if the
interface were just a line that says: "Tell me when [text field]" and I type
something into the text field like "Tesla announces anything."

That is all I want to know, so why do you make me do a ton of stuff to
implement a query? (Or more basically, why do i need to set this up on my own
server? Isn't it way better if it is a service that you just run?)

~~~
tectonic
If I may ask, would you pay for such a service?

~~~
dsr_
Combine it with a count of fresh search engine hits and I think you've got an
excellent service for PR firms and marketing departments.

~~~
nathancahill
Google Alerts does this and it's already widely used in PR firms.

------
crawfordcomeaux
I've been meaning to get back to hacking on Huginn, but all my time's been
focused on another project. I've noticed an increase in activity on the
project lately, though, so maybe I should slate some more time for that...

How does this compare/contrast with [http://bip.io](http://bip.io)?

------
mirsimiki
This is a neat idea, getting real time data from a busy place like Twitter is
something that rivals current search engines when it comes to get the latest
news.

------
wrongc0ntinent
This is great. What's the maximum number of filters for one
TwitterStreamAgent?

Edit: I mean keywords in a filter.

~~~
tectonic
Thanks. The Twitter Stream API allows you to track 400 keywords at once.
[https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/7687](https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/7687)

------
compare
Like the basic idea. I'm often finding myself hacking together basic alerts on
feeds, similar to this.

------
tonylemesmer
That's cool

~~~
tectonic
Thanks :)

